# Bonding finale!!



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

Putting Misty in with Torres now.


Cleaned his hutch with [email protected] cleaner and was gonna spray with Vinegar? Do you spray it neat or diluted etc.

How long do you then leave it?


Cheers me dears!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant answer hun as ive never bonded before as mine live seperate as are breeding buns but if im cleaning i use Virkon S 


Good luck with the bonding x


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

ok thanks Frags.

I watered down some vinegar just enough so i can smell it. i guess they can smell it better than me so didnt make it strong. Just letting it dry out now before put bedding in.

hope i have done it right!!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

now!!!!!!! getting on great!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous buns!

I think the cleaner alone should be enough


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like they're gettting on great. Very cute bunnies.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah they are great, double trouble!!

so relieved its all done. Pretty easy, i must of been lucky!!

in THEIR hutch now, just lying next to each other. They have been sharing food too.


He is on adult nuggets and her junior? I have just left hers in, how do i work it?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would just mix the 2 foods intogether for the time being then when the junior is all gone just switch to adult, theres nothing really different in them.

Glad to see and hear they are getting on great 
Bonding usually isnt as hard as it seems 
Well Done!

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous!!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I would just mix the 2 foods intogether for the time being then when the junior is all gone just switch to adult, theres nothing really different in them.
> 
> *Heidi*


ok will she get enough nutrients as she is still growing and young?

still gets unlimited hay and weening her onto veg


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

crofty said:


> Awww they are gorgeous!!!! Well done!!!


thanks, im so glad. Its amazing to see them together and having fun.

Best decision ever getting him a wife!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Andyt4 said:


> thanks, im so glad. Its amazing to see them together and having fun.
> 
> Best decison ever getting him a wife!!


awww i really am so pleased for you


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done  - i hope my bonding goes as easily as this!! x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

They look so cute together! They are both gorgeous buns!!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Well done  - i hope my bonding goes as easily as this!! x


My advice is try and relax lol, really think it helps.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

went down the morning after their first night together and he was just mounting her!! He has never mounted her since this first second they were put together and that was a 69 too lol !!

Excuse the pun but i think the ball dropped with him what he was supposed to do with a female  . Either that or he was consummating their marriage 

Anyway they were fine all night and sharing food etc. Just put them in the run now. All is good.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh the pics are great they look so sweet together!!

You will probbaly find them in this position quite a bit lol!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

Andyt4 said:


> Putting Misty in with Torres now.
> 
> Cleaned his hutch with [email protected] cleaner and was gonna spray with Vinegar? Do you spray it neat or diluted etc.
> 
> ...


Someone told me that Bicarb of Soda is really good for getting rid of smells - if the vinegar doesnt work maybe a solution of that might?!? :confused1: Im going to spinkle on the carpet in Buddys room in the place where he does his 'paddy pee's' to see if I can put him off returning there.


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh the pics are great they look so sweet together!!
> 
> You will probbaly find them in this position quite a bit lol!!


now "she" is humping him!! hope Misty isnt Mister!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> now "she" is humping him!! hope Misty isnt Mister!!


My Rosie humps Daisy sometimes. Its a dominance thing, think of her as saying "oi I'm boss".


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw! your bunnies are gorgeous! Just about to bond mine and was worried that one is bigger than the other - very encouraged by the size difference of yours! I've splached out on a new cage so that neither of them will own it. My girl bunny, Audrey is a bit moody - hope she's not going to be naughty...:hand:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Musky said:


> Aw! your bunnies are gorgeous! Just about to bond mine and was worried that one is bigger than the other - very encouraged by the size difference of yours! I've splached out on a new cage so that neither of them will own it. My girl bunny, Audrey is a bit moody - hope she's not going to be naughty...:hand:


Are they both neutered?


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

No. He has just been done. A vet put me off doing Audrey by telling me that bunnies are more susceptible to problems with anaesthetics - I was so in love with her i couldn't bear the thought of something going wrong. Had heard the op is simpler for boy bunnies so went for it with young Harrison who needed a home.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Musky said:


> No. He has just been done. A vet put me off doing Audrey by telling me that bunnies are more susceptible to problems with anaesthetics - I was so in love with her i couldn't bear the thought of something going wrong. Had heard the op is simpler for boy bunnies so went for it with young Harrison who needed a home.


Find a new vet! Any vet that says not to get a female rabbit spayed is bad. Females have an 80% chance of uterine cancer if they aren't spayed. Anaesthetics aren't a problem anymore now theres safer options like gas which is easier to control how deep the animal goes.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Find a new vet! Any vet that says not to get a female rabbit spayed is bad. Females have an 80% chance of uterine cancer if they aren't spayed. Anaesthetics aren't a problem anymore now theres safer options like gas which is easier to control how deep the animal goes.


I completely agree.
I see you are in London. If you are willing to travel a little, I could give you the details of my vet. As a rescue, all buns are neutered prior to being rehomed. My vet has neutered around 200 bunnies for me, and I have only lost one who had an undetectable heart/brain defect that the anaesthetic triggered. I have however, had around 10 does in with abnormalities present in the uterus/ovaries when under for a spay, and had two females who died from uterine cancer after coming in to the rescue at mid-age and having the cancer spread prior to neutering.


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Funny, but I didn't trust the vet (who said anaesthetic could be dogdy) to do my male bunny's op. I found a vet recommended for small furries in Ware, Herts. And Harrison's success has made me feel a bit braver about it. Although it was horrible seeing him all weak and woozy. As well as me being very precious about my first pet, the matter's complicated by the fact that Audrey is actually my daughter's rabbit - and she's even more precious about Audrey than me and was very upset after harrison's op. 
We do know someone who has had two female rabbits, neither of whom were done, and they lived to six and eight. but i know the percentages are against us - i SUPPOSE i am hoping Audrey will be one of the lucky ones. Audrey is two years old - does that make her middle-aged? Will chew it all over with my daughter again. I can totally see that neutering for females is the right thing to do, but somehow it really does not feel like an easy decision for me (maybe if I'd had 200 of them, I could handle it better! SErious respect for you :thumbup


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thinking about it - that first vet really did me no favours. There I was, new nervous bunny owner and he instilled no confidence in me to go ahead and let have Audrey have the op. Good to know the anaesthetics have improved... Where is your vet VampiricLust? Always good to have a recommendation, eh? And we did travel about 20 miles to get Harrison done!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Musky said:


> Thinking about it - that first vet really did me no favours. There I was, new nervous bunny owner and he instilled no confidence in me to go ahead and let have Audrey have the op. Good to know the anaesthetics have improved... Where is your vet VampiricLust? Always good to have a recommendation, eh? And we did travel about 20 miles to get Harrison done!


Where abouts are you in London? Maybe the vet I use is within your range too. They specialise in rabbits and I have full trust in them.

One of my rabbits I got from a little girl who was bored of her and was getting a dog, when I got her she was already 4 years old and hadn't been spayed. I had her spayed the day I got her and they found she had cancer in her uterus but to look at her on the outside she was completely healthy. You will never know your female is suffering from cancer until its too late and they die. Lucky for Daisy she's now healthy and cancer free after the spay.

Another rabbit at a rescue I know has a rabbit who was brought in aged 6, she was again not spayed so the rescue had this done. They found she also had cancer. The op went ok and cancer was removed. She's still in the rescue due to her age but now they have found the cancer hadn't completely gone and had spread to other organs. She is now staying at the rescue permanently until the cancer gets too much of her and she'll be pts. At the moment she's comfortable and happy but she has maybe weeks or months if she's lucky. If she was spayed as a young girl she could never have had this happen and may still have a few years left in her.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Kammie, that is what happened to our Sweetpea.

She got cancer, was not sure if it spread. They gave me the tumour as a souveneir!

She went to live with a friend who runs a special needs/elderely bun sanctuary, until she became ill and an x ray confirmed it was all over her lungs and in her stomach, so she was pts to prevent more suffering.

My vets are:

Animal Ark
54 Goodmayes Avenue
Goodmayes, Essex

02085998544

There is also a rabbit specialist, *William Lewis*, at *Wylies Vet in Upminster *in Essex. Though they are pricier than normal vets, he does lectures to other vets through out the country on rabbits, and specialises in them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Kammie, that is what happened to our Sweetpea.
> 
> She got cancer, was not sure if it spread. They gave me the tumour as a souveneir!
> 
> ...


The rabbit I know at the rescue is Bonnie, I almost adopted her over Ember a few weeks before the cancer was found to have come back.

This is the rescue she is at, she's the second one on the list with her little story.
Bobtails Rabbit and Guinea pig Rescue


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

She def will will be, he was clearly at first but im not so sure now she is gaining with confidence


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Kammie said:


> The rabbit I know at the rescue is Bonnie, I almost adopted her over Ember a few weeks before the cancer was found to have come back.
> 
> This is the rescue she is at, she's the second one on the list with her little story.
> Bobtails Rabbit and Guinea pig Rescue


Bonnie so beautiufl and am so happy she is being spoilt rotten. i find it so touching how much effot peope go to for these lovely animals. REally. Anyhow, will talk to my daughter again about this. AFter all your tales I am can totally see the sense of having the op, which sounds relatively safe aneasthetic wise. Perhaps if I talk to some confident vets about it... Will still have to persaude my daughting, mind you...


Kammie said:


> Where abouts are you in London?


Kammie, I am in N13 so Essex is do-able. Thanks Vampiris Lust. Where is your vet VampiricLust?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

They are in Goodmayes, Essex.

If you Google "Animal Ark Vets, Goodmayes" Their website will come up


----------



## Musky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much.


----------

